# Turn your engine off if your waiting for pax



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

"*Turn* off your ignition if you're waiting more than 10 seconds. Contrary to popular belief, restarting your car does not burn more *fuel*than leaving it *idling*. In fact, *idling* for just 10 seconds wastes more *gas* than restarting *the engine*. Warm up your *engine* by driving it, not by *idling*."

I noticed I visit the pump less often aftet I turn engine off as I wait for pax that often take more than a minute to arrive.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Link/Source to your data please.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I agree with the OP. I shut down if it is going to be more than a minute or so.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> "*Turn* off your ignition if you're waiting more than 10 seconds. Contrary to popular belief, restarting your car does not burn more *fuel*than leaving it *idling*. In fact, *idling* for just 10 seconds wastes more *gas* than restarting *the engine*. Warm up your *engine* by driving it, not by *idling*."
> 
> I noticed I visit the pump less often aftet I turn engine off as I wait for pax that often take more than a minute to arrive.


So you're saying that we should turn off our cars when we're stopped at stoplights or in traffic? Regardless of whether it may save 8 cents in fuel or not, no thanks.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Gilby said:


> I agree with the OP. I shut down if it is going to be more than a minute or so.


*Myth Busted*
While the initial question may involve a "value judgement," the answer is quite clear, idling wastes fuel and gets you nowhere! The fact is that:
http://greenactioncentre.ca/healthy-travel/myth-2-its-better-to-idle-your-car-than-shut-it-off/

anything over 10 seconds of idling uses more fuel that shutting off and restarting you vehicle.
the money you save by not idling will more than offset any costs for wear-and-tear on your vehicle


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> *Myth Busted*
> While the initial question may involve a "value judgement," the answer is quite clear, idling wastes fuel and gets you nowhere! The fact is that:
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I remain skeptical that changing from drive to park, turning off the car, then turning it on and changing back to drive is the best option in most circumstances. (Especially in places like Seattle, with many steep hills) The delay from doing all that would simply cause you to miss your light, create a more dangerous driving environment and cause the drivers around you to rage. I'd have guessed that all the gear changing and brake compression would be worse on your car than the meager amount of gas you'd save.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

RedANT said:


> So you're saying that we should turn off our cars when we're stopped at stoplights or in traffic? Regardless of whether it may save 8 cents in fuel or not, no thanks.


No. Just picking up when you pull over. Lol not while in traffic.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

RedANT said:


> Sorry, I remain skeptical that changing from drive to park, turning off the car, then turning it on and changing back to drive is the best option in most circumstances. (Especially in places like Seattle, with many steep hills) The delay from doing all that would simply cause you to miss your light, create a more dangerous driving environment and cause the drivers around you to rage. I'd have guessed that all the gear changing and brake compression would be worse on your car than the meager amount of gas you'd save.


Damn I'd say you drive like a girl, but that would be pretty mean to chicks. Get a grip, your a pro, this is about maximizing money not comfort


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Damn I'd say you drive like a girl, but that would be pretty mean to chicks. Get a grip, your a pro, this is about maximizing money not comfort


Let me guess, you don't think women know how to drive?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Damn I'd say you drive like a girl, but that would be pretty mean to chicks. Get a grip, your a pro, this is about maximizing money not comfort


I haven't even went into depth on all the interesting thing things I do to maximize profits. Example taking advantage of gravity frequently to let car coast.



UberBeamer said:


> Seems like pretty common sense advice.
> 
> I usually don't shut down if I'm waiting a few minutes for pax because I want to keep the temperature comfortable. Plus I want to book if they're late.
> 
> But I certainly shut it down if I'm stopped while waiting for a ping or sitting in the airport queue.


In very cold weather I don't do it.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

I’ve got auto start/stop on my car. I can bypass it by pushing a button, but it resets to “on” with each manual start. Basically, any time I come to a prolonged stop, the engine automatically turns off. It re-starts immediately after I lift my foot from the brake. There is no delay if I need to hurry to make a turn - The vehicle is running from the time I lift my foot off the brake to having the accelerator floored. I do bypass it in stop and go situations. It will bypass itself if there’s a need for power, AC, or heat. Unscientifically, I’ve measured 1.5 MPG better with it on. They claim it’s tested and proven to not add wear and tear, but I think the jury will be out another few years on that. As an aside, I first drove an Audi in Germany with the Auto Start option a few years ago, and it scared the beegeezus out of me the first time I stopped at a light. The option was already fairly common in Europe back then.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

sirius black said:


> I've got auto start/stop on my car. I can bypass it by pushing a button, but it resets to "on" with each manual start. Basically, any time I come to a prolonged stop, the engine automatically turns off. It re-starts immediately after I lift my foot from the brake. There is no delay if I need to hurry to make a turn - The vehicle is running from the time I lift my foot off the brake to having the accelerator floored. I do bypass it in stop and go situations. It will bypass itself if there's a need for power, AC, or heat. Unscientifically, I've measured 1.5 MPG better with it on. They claim it's tested and proven to not add wear and tear, but I think the jury will be out another few years on that. As an aside, I first drove an Audi in Germany with the Auto Start option a few years ago, and it scared the beegeezus out of me the first time I stopped at a light. The option was already fairly common in Europe back then.


Sounds like you have Mercedes or one of those latest model luxury cars.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Sounds like you have Mercedes or one of those latest model luxury cars.


 *Better* than a Mercedes. I'm not tellin', though .


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

I drive a hybrid so I’m always on battery power while waiting unless it’s crazy hot or crazy cold and the a/c starts getting too warm or heater gets too cold and they need to fire up.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Sounds like you have Mercedes or one of those latest model luxury cars.


I drove a 2017 Jeep Grand Cherokee for a few days while my car was in the shop and it had that auto engine stop but was otherwise a pretty plain car (didn't even have navigation or the large Uconnect screen). I really liked it. Pretty nifty feature.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Lol nah


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> *Myth Busted*
> While the initial question may involve a "value judgement," the answer is quite clear, idling wastes fuel and gets you nowhere! The fact is that:
> http://greenactioncentre.ca/healthy-travel/myth-2-its-better-to-idle-your-car-than-shut-it-off/


Yeah the Green Action Centre.ca is my first choice for unbiased scientific data on maximizing the profitability of my rideshare operation. 

I'm 100% convinced they have my best interest first and foremost in mind, and would never put decreasing fossil fuel use ahead of me dropping 600 clams on a new starter, for example.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Well, I’ve got as many starts as I want for 5 years or 50,000 miles. It’ll be someone else’s problem after that.


----------



## Fabit (Feb 10, 2018)

It's to cold out to turn off my engine lol


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Pawtism When'd ya become a mod? Kudos!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> Pawtism When'd ya become a mod? Kudos!


Less than 24 hours ago. 

And thank you very much.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Don’t forget your roots, man.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Less than 24 hours ago.
> 
> And thank you very much.


Nice!! Congrats!

You rock, Paws!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The rule should be if you don't see the PAX turn the engine off.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

June132017 said:


> The rule should be if you don't see the PAX turn the engine off.


This seems like a good "rule". If you don't spot the pax within a few seconds shut it off as you're probably going to be there a few minutes (assuming it's not too hot/cold without engine).


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I still believe the savings to be so menial as to be almost immeasurable in most scenarios. Moreover, your music stops as does your climate control. It won't affect your bottom line to any degree you will ever notice.


----------



## Melbourne Mod (Oct 30, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> This seems like a good "rule". If you don't spot the pax within a few seconds shut it off as you're probably going to be there a few minutes (assuming it's not too hot/cold without engine).


Welcome Paws.
Just checking out the thread to educamate myself.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Where I drive, we get pretty hot or cold weather for a substantial part of the year, so it's not always practical to turn off the engine when waiting. I usually turn off the engine on milder days though, if I have to wait.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

I’m gonna turn my car off at traffic lights


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Or you can drive a hybrid, most of which shut off unless they are actively generating electricity.


So your either topping off your battery while idling, or your engine cuts out.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Or you can drive a hybrid, most of which shut off unless they are actively generating electricity.
> 
> So your either topping off your battery while idling, or your engine cuts out.


That's my preferred plan.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

sirius black said:


> Well, I've got as many starts as I want for 5 years or 50,000 miles. It'll be someone else's problem after that.


So you will burn through that 50000 in less than 2 years if full time. Less than one if full time and driving 10+ hrs a day.

Plus, use of the vehicle for commercial purposes is, nearly 100%, warranty voided. And, yes, they can, just based on mileage, figure it out.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So you will burn through that 50000 in less than 2 years if full time. Less than one if full time and driving 10+ hrs a day.
> 
> Plus, use of the vehicle for commercial purposes is, nearly 100%, warranty voided. And, yes, they can, just based on mileage, figure it out.


I get what you're saying, and it's a totally valid point, but I bought the car for me, and I drive <200 miles a week between carting myself and others around, and I get a car allowance from my employer. I'm going to be OK.


----------



## G-townRS (Feb 15, 2018)

In the carbureted days of motors, they used more fuel to start them than idling. Today's fuel injected motors, they do use more fuel idling than they do when starting.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

G-townRS said:


> In the carbureted days of motors, they used more fuel to start them than idling. Today's fuel injected motors, they do use more fuel idling than they do when starting.


I have never understood the foolishness of this statement.
How long if an idle are talking here?
This idea of starting taking more fuel makes sense if you were the kind of person that tended to flood the engine and had to wait.
If, meanwhile, these statements were true then, an engine at idle could produce nearly infinite power since "hey man it's using less gas than starting it does."
Heck, an idling car would never run out of gas, right?

Truth is, if you have a healthy car with a good tight tune up you would need to idle for a very short time (probably less than 30 seconds) for this to even be close to accurate. Every rotation you dump minimum fuel to keep the turning and burning, while starting uses marginally more fuel on first rotation to start the turning and burning.


----------



## G-townRS (Feb 15, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> I have never understood the foolishness of this statement.
> How long if an idle are talking here?
> This idea of starting taking more fuel makes sense if you were the kind of person that tended to flood the engine and had to wait.
> If, meanwhile, these statements were true then, an engine at idle could produce nearly infinite power since "hey man it's using less gas than starting it does."
> ...


I just know from all of my years of doing mechanic work. And you only "Dump" fuel with carburetor engines. Today's fuel injected motors, you don't use more fuel on starting. If there is more fuel going in with the injectors, you will get blow-back, also known as fuel burning out the exhausts.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

G-townRS said:


> I just know from all of my years of doing mechanic work. And you only "Dump" fuel with carburetor engines. Today's fuel injected motors, you don't use more fuel on starting. If there is more fuel going in with the injectors, you will get blow-back, also known as fuel burning out the exhausts.


Throttle controls flow of fuel (bernoulli) through the carb.
If you do it right you only "dump" because you PUMPED.
And, if your fuel pump is working you shouldn't need to pump.

So, again, this is not actually a factual "thing" and never has been.

You would have to be discussing an extremely short idle time (again, less than 30 seconds) to even remotely have it be true that you burn more fuel at engine start (even less true with an already warmed up engine) than idle.


----------



## G-townRS (Feb 15, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Throttle controls flow of fuel (bernoulli) through the carb.
> If you do it right you only "dump" because you PUMPED.
> And, if your fuel pump is working you shouldn't need to pump.
> 
> ...


Are still driving a carburetor motor? The way you talk, you are? How old is the car are you using to do rideshare?


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

RedANT said:


> Sorry, I remain skeptical that changing from drive to park, turning off the car, then turning it on and changing back to drive is the best option in most circumstances. (Especially in places like Seattle, with many steep hills) The delay from doing all that would simply cause you to miss your light, create a more dangerous driving environment and cause the drivers around you to rage. I'd have guessed that all the gear changing and brake compression would be worse on your car than the meager amount of gas you'd save.


Hi Red, while I have no statistics to offer, I would like to point out that current tech uses cylinder deactivation to increase fuel economy on every level of the automobile planet. YES it does take some more fuel in a 1987 ford thunderbird and a 67 Chevelle, or a 92 SHO to start the car , but these modern engines are designed differently, and shutting down is a primary strategy in fuel economy. I do think stoplights are a bad place to shut down, but drops where the PAX is not evident this could over time be a great idea


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

My car switches to electric at stops and can sit that way for an hour or two. If the A/C needs to run it will last 20 minutes or so on electric. Love it!


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Buy a Hybrid car. Problem fixed.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ozzyoz said:


> "*Turn* off your ignition if you're waiting more than 10 seconds. Contrary to popular belief, restarting your car does not burn more *fuel*than leaving it *idling*. In fact, *idling* for just 10 seconds wastes more *gas* than restarting *the engine*. Warm up your *engine* by driving it, not by *idling*."
> 
> I noticed I visit the pump less often aftet I turn engine off as I wait for pax that often take more than a minute to arrive.


It's not just about gas. It's about the starter and the extra wear and tear if starting vs running.

Not to mention comfort. In Houston it's already warm and sticky. In summer you'll stink or die if you stay in the car with no a/c. I imagine in cold climes it needs to run also.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

G-townRS said:


> Are still driving a carburetor motor? The way you talk, you are? How old is the car are you using to do rideshare?


Current ride is an 07.
Car I am always on the lookout for (not totally roached interior with a running engine and ******) is one of 3 models nearly identical 79 thunderchicken, cougar, or lincoln towncar coup. Prefer stock motor. Would take the straight 6 but would prefer the v8.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> "*Turn* off your ignition if you're waiting more than 10 seconds. Contrary to popular belief, restarting your car does not burn more *fuel*than leaving it *idling*. In fact, *idling* for just 10 seconds wastes more *gas* than restarting *the engine*. Warm up your *engine* by driving it, not by *idling*."
> 
> I noticed I visit the pump less often aftet I turn engine off as I wait for pax that often take more than a minute to arrive.


It burns more STARTERS.

WHICH COST UP TO $400.00 nowadays.
And are hard to access in highly compacted front wheel drive arrangements.

I will be running Air Conditioning in the 95° Heat and 95% Humidity in New Orleans this summer.

I may never have to replace a starter also.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's not just about gas. It's about the starter and the extra wear and tear if starting vs running.
> 
> Not to mention comfort. In Houston it's already warm and sticky. In summer you'll stink or die if you stay in the car with no a/c. I imagine in cold climes it needs to run also.


Yes !

YES !!!
See how many 1 stars pax will give you for turning engine OFF at drive throughs !



RedANT said:


> Let me guess, you don't think women know how to drive?


You GET a lot of that stuff dont you ?

I sympathise.



June132017 said:


> The rule should be if you don't see the PAX turn the engine off.


A HIGHER PER MINUTE FEE WOULD SPEED THEM UP !

If UBER PLACES NO VALUE ON OUR TIME
WHY WOULD THEY ?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It puts more wear and tear on your starter and engine though. And that is more expensive than a little extra gas here and there.

I respect trying to be eco-friendly but I'm basically making poverty wages here so I can't afford to add hundreds or thousands extra for additional repairs.


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

So usually I turn my car off. But Saturday night I was at a pick up spot, and I noticed there were some junkies around. I kept the car running and the doors locked. I googled the name of the office-looking place that sketchy people kept going in and out of. Turns out it was a safe injection site. I have sympathy for them, but I really didn't feel safe there. Moved forward a few meters, and sure enough 5 minutes passed, and as I'm about to press cancel for my fee, I get the phone call. Nope. The only time I kept my running. 

I rented a car in Scotland last year that had auto-stop/start. Pretty cool. Wish my car had it.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> "*Turn* off your ignition if you're waiting more than 10 seconds. Contrary to popular belief, restarting your car does not burn more *fuel*than leaving it *idling*. In fact, *idling* for just 10 seconds wastes more *gas* than restarting *the engine*. Warm up your *engine* by driving it, not by *idling*."
> 
> I noticed I visit the pump less often aftet I turn engine off as I wait for pax that often take more than a minute to arrive.


I doubt you are really seeing any real difference in how often you visit the pump. Constantly restarting the car is going to take a toll on starters.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> "*Turn* off your ignition if you're waiting more than 10 seconds. Contrary to popular belief, restarting your car does not burn more *fuel*than leaving it *idling*. In fact, *idling* for just 10 seconds wastes more *gas* than restarting *the engine*. Warm up your *engine* by driving it, not by *idling*."
> 
> I noticed I visit the pump less often aftet I turn engine off as I wait for pax that often take more than a minute to arrive.


Ignorant request. That will only cause further damage to your vehicle. Do you really want to replace your starter and ignition system on top of everything else? Not happening here.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

June132017 said:


> The rule should be if you don't see the PAX turn the engine off.


If I don't see the PAX, I'm cancelling and moving on to the next one.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

corniilius said:


> If I don't see the PAX, I'm cancelling and moving on to the next one.


Your not gonna wait for cancel fee?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Your not gonna wait for cancel fee?


I'll give them two u turns then I'm out. Time is money.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> "*Turn* off your ignition if you're waiting more than 10 seconds. Contrary to popular belief, restarting your car does not burn more *fuel*than leaving it *idling*. In fact, *idling* for just 10 seconds wastes more *gas* than restarting *the engine*. Warm up your *engine* by driving it, not by *idling*."
> 
> I noticed I visit the pump less often aftet I turn engine off as I wait for pax that often take more than a minute to arrive.


I don't care about gas. My 2014 prius c is 55mpg and engine cuts off by itself when stopping.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Pawtism said:


> I drive a hybrid so I'm always on battery power while waiting unless it's crazy hot or crazy cold and the a/c starts getting too warm or heater gets too cold and they need to fire up.


Leaving a hybrid running puts extra wear on the battery. Wore out the battery on my PriusC that way, and that's a darn near indestructible battery. Best bet is to still turn the vehicle off for long waits, like at the airport or between rides.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> Leaving a hybrid running puts extra wear on the battery. Wore out the battery on my PriusC that way, and that's a darn near indestructible battery. Best bet is to still turn the vehicle off for long waits, like at the airport or between rides.


Man, You worry too much. Do you stop a watch to save battery?.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Sounds like you have Mercedes or one of those latest model luxury cars.


 Or any 2018 ford


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> My car switches to electric at stops and can sit that way for an hour or two. If the A/C needs to run it will last 20 minutes or so on electric. Love it!


Mine, too. I love my prius as much as my Lexus.



sirius black said:


> I've got auto start/stop on my car. I can bypass it by pushing a button, but it resets to "on" with each manual start. Basically, any time I come to a prolonged stop, the engine automatically turns off. It re-starts immediately after I lift my foot from the brake. There is no delay if I need to hurry to make a turn - The vehicle is running from the time I lift my foot off the brake to having the accelerator floored. I do bypass it in stop and go situations. It will bypass itself if there's a need for power, AC, or heat. Unscientifically, I've measured 1.5 MPG better with it on. They claim it's tested and proven to not add wear and tear, but I think the jury will be out another few years on that. As an aside, I first drove an Audi in Germany with the Auto Start option a few years ago, and it scared the beegeezus out of me the first time I stopped at a light. The option was already fairly common in Europe back then.


So your MPG is 22 by doing that. My MPG is 55.



UberMeansSuper said:


> I drove a 2017 Jeep Grand Cherokee for a few days while my car was in the shop and it had that auto engine stop but was otherwise a pretty plain car (didn't even have navigation or the large Uconnect screen). I really liked it. Pretty nifty feature.


Jeep is famous for the worst MPG.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Airport queue and waiting for a ping at a gas station / other honey hole: yes. Waiting for the 5 minute timer to expire while facing towards my exit route: no. If someone is stumbling drunk or belligerent I want to be able to high tail it out FAST.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ll pass. It’s not an issue with a Prius.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Jayjay9317 said:


> Man, You worry too much. Do you stop a watch to save battery?.


Did you miss where I mentioned my battery actually started to go bad? My traction battery started to error out at 140k miles, which is less than half of how long it should have lasted. I can directly attribute that to the countless hours I spent with the vehicle on while I was waiting for rides, particularly when I had the AC on. OEM getting it replaced I was quoted $3,300. You can bet your ass I'll be more careful with the next hybrid I get.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> Did you miss where I mentioned my battery actually started to go bad? My traction battery started to error out at 140k miles, which is less than half of how long it should have lasted. I can directly attribute that to the countless hours I spent with the vehicle on while I was waiting for rides, particularly when I had the AC on. OEM getting it replaced I was quoted $3,300. You can bet your ass I'll be more careful with the next hybrid I get.


Hahaha. I'm a HVAC technician and know how to fix hybrid battery. Do you want to save $3,200. Anyway who the heck trying to rip you off?. Toyota dealer?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Jayjay9317 said:


> Hahaha. I'm a HVAC technician and know how to fix hybrid battery. Do you want to save $3,200. Anyway who the heck trying to rip you off?. Toyota dealer?


I'm not saying I paid that, there are plenty of alternatives, but the OEM price for the battery is nutz. If you're comfortable with changing the battery or cells yourself then burn it down and slap in cheap refurbs as needed.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> I'm not saying I paid that, there are plenty of alternatives, but the OEM price for the battery is nutz. If you're comfortable with changing the battery or cells yourself then burn it down and slap in cheap refurbs as needed.


You don't need to burn it down anything. It might take some time to get the battery out. Usually one or couple cell goes to bad and Waring sign show up or car doesn't start bc they all connected together. You understand if you watched breaking bad. Walter white showed about battery couple times. Check the voltage of each cell with a meter. If you dont have it, buy The cheapest one. Get the bad ones out and replace it. I think toyota OEM battery is Panasonic. It took around 1 and half hour with my buddy on his car. His prius was like 10years old and 250000 miles. You are not lucky, you had a battery problem at 140000.



Fauxknight said:


> I'm not saying I paid that, there are plenty of alternatives, but the OEM price for the battery is nutz. If you're comfortable with changing the battery or cells yourself then burn it down and slap in cheap refurbs as needed.


Mine is only 3years old and 50000 miles. I'll fix it when it shows problem. I heard Newer prius battery system is much more dependable, so I expect my prius runs 300000 without problem. If you drive prius 300000, you actually pay nothing for a car bc save the gas money as much as c ar cost.


----------



## delaynomore (Jan 29, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> "*Turn* off your ignition if you're waiting more than 10 seconds. Contrary to popular belief, restarting your car does not burn more *fuel*than leaving it *idling*. In fact, *idling* for just 10 seconds wastes more *gas* than restarting *the engine*. Warm up your *engine* by driving it, not by *idling*."
> 
> I noticed I visit the pump less often aftet I turn engine off as I wait for pax that often take more than a minute to arrive.


wouldnt that put a strain on your starter?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> *Myth Busted*
> While the initial question may involve a "value judgement," the answer is quite clear, idling wastes fuel and gets you nowhere! The fact is that:
> http://greenactioncentre.ca/healthy-travel/myth-2-its-better-to-idle-your-car-than-shut-it-off/
> 
> ...


If you turn off your engine every time you are stationary for more that 10 seconds you might save a few pennies on gas....but you'll be replacing your starter 10x sooner than you should... there goes all your savings in gas, and then some.


----------



## t18c97 (Jan 23, 2018)

I have a 2018 Buick with the engine auto stop/start function (which I can't turn off) so my engine is stopping and restarting all the time. So hopefully GM has designed their starter to do many more cycles then they used to.

Plus with summer coming to Austin there's no way I'd be sitting in the airport queue without the A/C running full blast.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> If you turn off your engine every time you are stationary for more that 10 seconds you might save a few pennies on gas....but you'll be replacing your starter 10x sooner than you should... there goes all your savings in gas, and then some.


So how do the Hybrid people avoid replacing starters?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> So how do the Hybrid people avoid replacing starters?


I don't turn the ignition off.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Imma keep my thrusters charged and ready for full impulse, thank you.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I let it run while waiting for pax.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

In a course of a rideshare shift depends on the length how much are you saving on average per day, week and month on this whole shut it down thing? I'm guessing it isn't much at all. I drive on average 75 miles a shift (5-6hrs a day) and most of it is in Boston.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

this is why hybrids save gas, they shut down when stopped

BUT it's such a hassle to keep restarting the car for most people, including myself

i will shut down if idling near a house but not at lights


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

Tragic. Only Americans would use their personal comfort to justify polluting the planet whilst most other nations are trying to do the right thing. Do you think you own the Earth? Team America, World Pollution. ****s.

Let's have more guns and shoot everybody. I'm so glad that I don't live there.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

shmiff said:


> Only Americans would use their personal comfort to justify polluting the planet whilst most other nations are trying to do the right thing. Do you think you own the Earth? Team America, World Pollution. ****s.


Ummm... have you been anywhere else than where you live now? China? Do you really think USA is the worst polluter?


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

China's excessive pollution is primarily tied to manufacturing for countries like the USA. Make your own stuff instead of killing people in a developing nation.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> "*Turn* off your ignition if you're waiting more than 10 seconds. Contrary to popular belief, restarting your car does not burn more *fuel*than leaving it *idling*. In fact, *idling* for just 10 seconds wastes more *gas* than restarting *the engine*. Warm up your *engine* by driving it, not by *idling*."
> 
> I noticed I visit the pump less often aftet I turn engine off as I wait for pax that often take more than a minute to arrive.


While you may be saving gas, you are adding stress and wear and tear on the starter, and other engine components.

A hybrid engine has a starter system that is intended for high cycles. A regular car does not.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

shmiff said:


> Tragic. Only Americans would use their personal comfort to justify polluting the planet whilst most other nations are trying to do the right thing. Do you think you own the Earth? Team America, World Pollution. ****s.
> 
> Let's have more guns and shoot everybody. I'm so glad that I don't live there.


What type of car you driver there, Mate? American, Japanese or European? Korean made? Because I know it isn't Australian made.

Does it have A/C in it?


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> What type of car you driver there, Mate? American, Japanese or European? Korean made? Because I know it isn't Australian made.
> 
> Does it have A/C in it?


It's a VW manufactured in Portugal and it has A/C and yes it turns the engine off automatically every time I stop, including at red traffic lights. It restarts the engine as soon as I press the clutch. The starter motor and battery are designed to cope with the extra stress. It automatically applies the brakes to make hill-starts easier, both forwards and in reverse. All these features have been standard for the past five years. I can't imagine buying a car that doesn't automatically turn the engine off when stopped. It's better for fuel consumption and for the environment.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

shmiff said:


> It's a VW manufactured in Portugal and it has A/C and yes it turns the engine off automatically every time I stop, including at red traffic lights. It restarts the engine as soon as I press the clutch. The starter motor and battery are designed to cope with the extra stress. It automatically applies the brakes to make hill-starts easier, both forwards and in reverse. All these features have been standard for the past five years. I can't imagine buying a car that doesn't automatically turn the engine off when stopped. It's better for fuel consumption and for the environment.


Good man 

My Select ride gets 42mpg (combined) btw. And you are 100% right about the crazy guns in this U.S.ofA.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

shmiff said:


> Tragic. Only Americans would use their personal comfort to justify polluting the planet whilst most other nations are trying to do the right thing. Do you think you own the Earth? Team America, World Pollution. ****s.
> 
> Let's have more guns and shoot everybody. I'm so glad that I don't live there.


And what have Aussies contributed? SIT DOWN!.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Engine stays on with transmission on drive and foot on brake while scanning surroundings around here. Plus starters aren't cheap either.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

OP, do you turn the water off when you brush?

Do you let it mellow when it’s yellow?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> So how do the Hybrid people avoid replacing starters?


Most parallel hybrids use the high voltage traction motor instead of the low voltage starter.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

shmiff said:


> Tragic. Only Americans would use their personal comfort to justify polluting the planet whilst most other nations are trying to do the right thing. Do you think you own the Earth? Team America, World Pollution. ****s.
> 
> Let's have more guns and shoot everybody. I'm so glad that I don't live there.


You are free to dwell in squalor in Adelaide with all the other boguns.


----------



## Bently'sDad (Jan 31, 2018)

sirius black said:


> I've got auto start/stop on my car. I can bypass it by pushing a button, but it resets to "on" with each manual start. Basically, any time I come to a prolonged stop, the engine automatically turns off. It re-starts immediately after I lift my foot from the brake. There is no delay if I need to hurry to make a turn - The vehicle is running from the time I lift my foot off the brake to having the accelerator floored. I do bypass it in stop and go situations. It will bypass itself if there's a need for power, AC, or heat. Unscientifically, I've measured 1.5 MPG better with it on. They claim it's tested and proven to not add wear and tear, but I think the jury will be out another few years on that. As an aside, I first drove an Audi in Germany with the Auto Start option a few years ago, and it scared the beegeezus out of me the first time I stopped at a light. The option was already fairly common in Europe back then.


I have that same feature on my Honda Pilot Elite. I love it, and it does save on gas.


----------



## dkhoser (Mar 21, 2018)

sounds like a good way to get robbed, i was always taught 30 seconds idles is same as a re start but its all about situation if its hot or cold imma spend the pennies not to sweat & shiver which will save laundry & calorie costs lol

and it would probably suck to not be able to restart i mean people shouldn't be doing this in nice cars


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

You could also just drive Prius. Most of the time I just hit the EV mode button not just waiting for people but if I'm at a traffic light or anytime under 25 miles per hour or stuck in traffic. I'm not a car guy but I really like the Prius.


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

Like everyone else has said, it kills the starter and contributes to killing the engine faster. I never believed in the “turn your engine off when waiting for a few or several minutes.” I’ve known it is baloney. Bad for the starter and even worse for the engine’s lifespan. People, don’t follow this stupid advice if you would like your car to last more than 150-200k miles!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

New Jersey has laws which prohibit the idling of a vehicle for more than 3 minutes. $250 fine.

http://www.stopthesoot.org/Summary of Idling requirements.pdf


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> *Myth Busted*
> While the initial question may involve a "value judgement," the answer is quite clear, idling wastes fuel and gets you nowhere! The fact is that:
> http://greenactioncentre.ca/healthy-travel/myth-2-its-better-to-idle-your-car-than-shut-it-off/
> 
> ...


Won't do it at stoplights as that resets my blutooth. I do shut the engine off while waiting for pax though.


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

Move the vehicle a foot every 3 minutes, assuming the definition of ‘idle’ means to be motionless. You’d have to find it. And the arresting officer giving the citation likely won’t care to watch you for 3+ minutes unless it’s a slow day; in that case, turn your vehicle off after 3 minutes if you see a cop.


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

You can leave your engine running if you want based on the outdoor temp. I find that 5 minutes at a pickup, which is the maximum you will ever wait is not enough to change the temperature in the car. Modern cars are built to handle many many more starts. Some do it automatically.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I used to have a Honda CRZ hybrid that would automatically shut the engine off when it came to a stop to save gas. As soon as you took your foot off the break it would automatically start the engine again. By the time you moved your foot to the gas pedal and pushed down, the engine was ready. Never had a problem with it over two year driving it. 

But I can see having to manually start a car to do the same would be a pain.

That said, unless the pax is visible when I pull up, I shut it off. Not for the purpose of saving gas, but just so I can send a passive aggressive message to those pax who weren't at the curb ready. If I could make my engine say "i had to wait for you, dick!" when it started, I would.


----------



## JimmyZ (Mar 22, 2018)

great tips here! thank you, I never thought of that, once some lady made me wait 15 minutes outside of a supermarket, said she needed to make a stop on the way to her destination so I did, and I left my engine running!


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

shmiff said:


> China's excessive pollution is primarily tied to manufacturing for countries like the USA. Make your own stuff instead of killing people in a developing nation.


Sadly we don't make our own stuff anymore. That's why our economy is so crappy and we drive for Uber.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Leaving a hybrid running puts extra wear on the battery. Wore out the battery on my PriusC that way, and that's a darn near indestructible battery. Best bet is to still turn the vehicle off for long waits, like at the airport or between rides.


Ehh... Reason number 948 i'd rather driver a taxi..

It ain't MY battery i'm wearing out leaving it idling all day.


----------



## thiswasmage (Mar 24, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> So how do the Hybrid people avoid replacing starters?


Prius doesn't have a starter in the traditional sense. It's started by one of the motors that also move the car.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Seems one would be replacing starters a lot more, if it has to start the engine an extra 50 times a day.


----------



## thiswasmage (Mar 24, 2018)

Kembolicous said:


> Seems one would be replacing starters a lot more, if it has to start the engine an extra 50 times a day.


But what is the lifespan of the typical starter? I've never had one fail in any car I've had.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah. Ya know... Knowing that the passenger doesn't value my time, even if I didn't want to stress my starter, I'd leave my motor running. Not only for fast get-aways when they fail to show after 5 minutes. But because I'm not waiting 5 minutes in silence with nothing to occupy myself before I make said dash. And NO I'm not turning my engine off and stressing out my battery instead by running my music with the aux power on. Its easier for me to just leave it running.
Besides, I drive SUVs, Crossovers, Trucks and Muscle Cars. I'm killing this planet anyway, I might as well do it right.


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> Yeah. Ya know... Knowing that the passenger doesn't value my time, even if I didn't want to stress my starter, I'd leave my motor running. Not only for fast get-aways when they fail to show after 5 minutes. But because I'm not waiting 5 minutes in silence with nothing to occupy myself before I make said dash. And NO I'm not turning my engine off and stressing out my battery instead by running my music with the aux power on. Its easier for me to just leave it running.
> Besides, I drive SUVs, Crossovers, Trucks and Muscle Cars. I'm killing this planet anyway, I might as well do it right.


I turn my car on at 4:30. I start to roll slowly around 4:45, then cancel when the prompt appears.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bob fox said:


> I'm not a car guy but I really like the Prius.


The first part goes without saying.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

jester121 said:


> The first part goes without saying.


I see you don't care about money and you like wasting money on gas. Rrrooaaaar. Loud tough guy engine compensating for something Shirley


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm a car person. I've taken Prius bodies and built REAL cars with the shells. But as for driving an actual Prius, I'd rather run myself over with one. Car people aren't known for their high economical standpoint. I spend more on car upgrades a year than some people on their weddings. I'm okay with it. I love the fact that people have to step up into my cars to have a seat. And the low rumble of a good built motor (and the wildcat roar when it opens up at WOT) is more exciting than getting laid sometimes.
Bottom line. Have fun with your Prius. But beware my 3500 behind you that could eat it whole and use a tree as a toothpick to pryit off its grill.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> I'm a car person. I've taken Prius bodies and built REAL cars with the shells. But as for driving an actual Prius, I'd rather run myself over with one. Car people aren't known for their high economical standpoint. I spend more on car upgrades a year than some people on their weddings. I'm okay with it. I love the fact that people have to step up into my cars to have a seat. And the low rumble of a good built motor (and the wildcat roar when it opens up at WOT) is more exciting than getting laid sometimes.
> Bottom line. Have fun with your Prius. But beware my 3500 behind you that could eat it whole and use a tree as a toothpick to pryit off its grill.


Haha.. i knew a guy like that once. He smoked a lot of cigarettes and had poor blood circulation. Eventually became a heroin addict because his penis wasn't working very well.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Well, I don't have a penis to worry about. And my husband takes pretty good care of me in that department. Drink rarely, never smoke, I'm more of an adrenaline junkie than an actual junkie. So... I think I'll be okay. lmfao


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> Well, I don't have a penis to worry about. And my husband takes pretty good care of me in that department. Drink rarely, never smoke, I'm more of an adrenaline junkie than an actual junkie. So... I think I'll be okay. lmfao


You're really dismantling my theory. Maybe it's Prius Envy!


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Lmao. Naw. Too environmentally friendly for my taste. Just not my taste. I love killing the planet with the cars I drive. It's relaxing.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> "*Turn* off your ignition if you're waiting more than 10 seconds. Contrary to popular belief, restarting your car does not burn more *fuel*than leaving it *idling*. In fact, *idling* for just 10 seconds wastes more *gas* than restarting *the engine*. Warm up your *engine* by driving it, not by *idling*."
> 
> I noticed I visit the pump less often aftet I turn engine off as I wait for pax that often take more than a minute to arrive.


Or just drive a Hybrid or EV which don't idle at all!


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> "*Turn* off your ignition if you're waiting more than 10 seconds. Contrary to popular belief, restarting your car does not burn more *fuel*than leaving it *idling*. In fact, *idling* for just 10 seconds wastes more *gas* than restarting *the engine*. Warm up your *engine* by driving it, not by *idling*."
> 
> I noticed I visit the pump less often aftet I turn engine off as I wait for pax that often take more than a minute to arrive.


I always turn off my engine if pax are not outside..20 rides a day x 5 minutes +almost 2 hours wasting gas a day. 15 hours a week


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Did anyone actually look into how much gas is being wasted? From what I read it's less than 1/5th a gallon an hour so based on $2.50 / gallon about $0.50 / hr. 

Give me the a.c., hotspot and phone charged lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Yeah. Ya know... Knowing that the passenger doesn't value my time, even if I didn't want to stress my starter, I'd leave my motor running. Not only for fast get-aways when they fail to show after 5 minutes. But because I'm not waiting 5 minutes in silence with nothing to occupy myself before I make said dash. And NO I'm not turning my engine off and stressing out my battery instead by running my music with the aux power on. Its easier for me to just leave it running.
> Besides, I drive SUVs, Crossovers, Trucks and Muscle Cars. I'm killing this planet anyway, I might as well do it right.


I always leave engine running often in gear when making bank deposits late at night.
Lanes for A.T.M. constricted and narrow.
I want ability to get drag car green light start on any attempted robber.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> *Myth Busted*
> While the initial question may involve a "value judgement," the answer is quite clear, idling wastes fuel and gets you nowhere! The fact is that:
> http://greenactioncentre.ca/healthy-travel/myth-2-its-better-to-idle-your-car-than-shut-it-off/
> 
> ...


A clear contradiction.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> In very cold weather I don't do it.


Or when it's 110 in the shade in Texas


----------



## thiswasmage (Mar 24, 2018)

jester121 said:


> The first part goes without saying.


Thr muholland raceway guy owns a prius for a daily driver...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

QUIT WAITING FOR PAX !

Save the Earth !


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Did anyone actually look into how much gas is being wasted? From what I read it's less than 1/5th a gallon an hour so based on $2.50 / gallon about $0.50 / hr.
> 
> Give me the a.c., hotspot and phone charged lol


MPG divided by 10 = roughly how many hours it takes to idle away a gallon

4 bangers in the heat running A/C will do a lot worse sometimes though


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I took a ride once from a Lyft driver who didn't subscribe to AC. It was a 1 star from me. Dude reeked of BO. It was 98 degrees outside and even hotter inside this dude's corolla.

70% of the time AC or heat is required to be even remotely comfortable where I drive. Plus I drive a Prius anyhow.
When I drive my V6 Accord I can taste the wasted money in gas while idle. But it's a black car, gets too hot without AC.


----------



## thiswasmage (Mar 24, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> I'm a car person. I've taken Prius bodies and built REAL cars with the shells. But as for driving an actual Prius, I'd rather run myself over with one. Car people aren't known for their high economical standpoint. I spend more on car upgrades a year than some people on their weddings. I'm okay with it. I love the fact that people have to step up into my cars to have a seat. And the low rumble of a good built motor (and the wildcat roar when it opens up at WOT) is more exciting than getting laid sometimes.
> Bottom line. Have fun with your Prius. But beware my 3500 behind you that could eat it whole and use a tree as a toothpick to pryit off its grill.


In my world a car person is someone who needs just a couple more parts to get their mg running. Then they'll be able to take it out again, but only on sunny days because the top disintegrated eight years ago. And let's be realistic, that top is never getting fixed.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I always turn off my engine if pax are not outside..20 rides a day x 5 minutes +almost 2 hours wasting gas a day. 15 hours a week


As usual the most important remark on a post has been overlooked. Uber originally asked drivers to wait patiently for 10 minutes after arriving. 
If drivers were on the same page. There would be no wait time. Trip would start immediately after accepting. Acceptance rates would skyrocket cancels would plummet. If pax eagerly pay to have food delivered why would anyone deliver their car for free. 
Uber drivers time matters.


----------



## Swtor fan (Jan 7, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's not just about gas. It's about the starter and the extra wear and tear if starting vs running.
> 
> Not to mention comfort. In Houston it's already warm and sticky. In summer you'll stink or die if you stay in the car with no a/c. I imagine in cold climes it needs to run also.


It's all about the starter and they don't make them easy to get too anymore in most makes. I would gladly spend a few cents extra idling than another grind on those teeth for the starter.


----------

